# Doggy Question -- Resolved ^_^



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone here ever had a dog with anal gland problems?

Our German Shepard we adopted a few weeks ago has a ruptured gland, and the other is likely very swollen. I discovered this a few hours ago during a grooming session. He has been paying an unusual amount of attention to his rear end since last night, and after doing some research and consulting on the phone with a vet, I'm pretty positive it is a ruptured gland. 

He has an appointment Saturday afternoon to see the vet, but I am curious if anyone knows of anything I can do to help relieve his discomfort and help keep the wound as clean as possible to help fight infection in the mean time.

I'm living in Germany, and though the vet spoke very good English, I'm not sure what she meant when she spoke of "wound cream". I asked if antibiotic ointments such as Bacitracin or Neoporin were what she meant, but I didn't get a clear answer. 

I don't have a cone collar to keep him from licking the area, is there anything else I can do to keep the area inaccessible and still allow it to breathe? I was considering modifying a pair of my husband's old cotton boxer briefs and seeing if I could get him to wear them to give any ointment time to work and keep him from getting at it for a while.

I'm sorry if I don't make much sense, I'm very nervous and worried about him. We have not had him long but he has really grown on me and is a sweetheart besides, and I can't stand to see him so uncomfortable....


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Its more likely an impacted anal gland.

Its a common problem with dogs, many groomers will express them for you to prevent impaction.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 90&aid=510
http://www.ehow.com/video_2275318_expre ... gland.html

If it is really impacted, veterinary help might be necessary (sometimes it needs to be lanced and drained).

If its serious, why are you waiting 4 days? infection can really set in and become septic if its serious, especially around the anus and fecal matter...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

It's ruptured I'm fairly certain (won't say for sure b/c I'm not a vet).

And I'm waiting until Saturday not out of choice but because I have to. Until then I have no transportation, and no funds for any treatments he will need or medications.

It's on me to have the money for vet bills, and as a caregiver I've failed in that regard and there's no way of getting around that. All I can do until then is make him as comfortable as possible and keep the area as clean as I can.

I already feel terrible about not being able to take him in now. So please take this into consideration when stressing savings for veterinary care or just outright flaming me for it.

~Katie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

If saving for an emergency vet visit is difficult, getting a credit card and keeping it just for vet bills is a good idea. Often people don't have the money until payday but having that credit card means the difference between vet care now and waiting.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/elizabethan.htm

Make your own cone collar for him. See above link and I'd suggest something sturdier like cardboard if possible, even cereal box cardboard would probably be a deterrant.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

The credit card is a good idea, I have been applying as often as I can but so far have not been approved for one (no credit history).

Thank you for the link to making my own collar, I had been looking for a way to make one until we get to the vet.

I'd also like to say thank you for not roasting me for dinner. I've been beating myself up since I found it this afternoon.

~Katie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

The boxer shorts idea should work if he's willing to keep them on, just make sure to make a spot for his tail to come out. Warm compresses on the area would probably help to, both to keep the ruptured one draining and to help keep it clean. You should be able to use regular strength polysporin on it as well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*



Alastrina said:


> The credit card is a good idea, I have been applying as often as I can but so far have not been approved for one (no credit history).
> ~Katie


That's a ridiculous statement that everyone who applies for a credit card hears. Well how the heck are people supposed to get a credit history until they are allowed credit. :lol:

The funniest thing is, numerous years ago our cat was sent a credit card. Not only was Sam a cat, but she'd been dead for a few years at that time.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Since we just moved, I have an abundance of cardboard about, and will be rigging up an E-Collar before bed tonight. I also talked my husband out of a few pairs of undies and will be making those for day wear tomorrow since Jack likes to sneak off and try to lick when I'm not watching.

For the compress, just a clean wash cloth and warm water?

I also picked up a bottle of hydrogen peroxide at the store today (was out anyway) and was wondering if this would be a good thing once a day or so?

----

@Nancy:

I've never heard of a cat receiving a credit offer before, esp not posthumously!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

A warm wash cloth would work great, or you could use a piece of flannel, old towel, whatever you have on hand. Peroxide would work as well, just don't over do it with the peroxide as it can damage healthy tissue if over used, so just once or twice a day.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Make sure the eCollar is long enough so that he can't touch your fingers when you put them infront of his nose. We have a goldendoodle with a very long poodle nose. At 6 months when he was neutered, he needed an eCollar because he kept trying to lick and bite at the incision site. I had to bring him back in because his collar was too small and they refitted him with a 40 inch diameter one! it was so ridiculous but necessary because of how long his nose is. :lol: 








That was his small one.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Last night I applied some peroxide the the wound and left it be after that.

This morning I used a warm compress on the wound and saw some thin light brown discharge as well as some thick darker brown paste-like discharge on the towel when I removed it from the area after waiting 10 minutes. I'm assuming this discharge was the material from the glands?

While I was sitting with Jack on the floor using the compress, I went ahead and modified the underwear I'd mentioned previously so that only his tail can get through and he cannot lick or bite the affected area. This was trickier than I'd anticipated since the wound is essentially at the base of his tail, and the hold needed to be large enough for his tail and not rub against the wound but small enough so that a determined tongue cannot get inside. I managed with the help of a needle, thread, and some left-over bias tape from my hedgie projects.

He ate very well this morning and has had some firmer stools (still very soft though).

I am going to use the compress after I take him out to use the bathroom (3 times a day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner) and peroxide last thing at night after he goes out just before I go to bed. I think this will help keep things as clean as they can be until Saturday.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

You can also try a sugar(or salt)/bread compress. Rather than using peroxide, as it will help draw out bacteria, without killing good stuff like peroxide does.

I have always used sugar/iodine for my horse, but my vet recommended salt and bread for my dog when he had a ruptured cyst on his back. Sugar would work too, it'd just be a bit messier and obviously sticky.

Just dampen the bread with hot water, add some salt or sugar, wrap it inside some gauze, then apply directly to the wound like you did with the hot compress.

And something else to think about, is to place some feminine pads on the inside of the boxers to keep moisture away better.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

I hadn't heard of the bread compress, I might give that a try tonight before bed.

I also hadn't considered using sanitary pads to keep away moisture. After observing and treating the area for a few days I've seen that the buildup of the more liquid discharge is an issue for cleanliness and this would help keep that to a minimum.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Jack did great at the vet today!

After doing some shaving and cleaning of the area, the vet pronounced Jack is already starting to heal, and gave him an injection of antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory/painkiller to help get him a little more comfortable.

I also have a week's worth of antibiotics I'll have to convince him to swallow, along with a few tablets of the pain medicine in case he needs it.

All of the advice I've received has been put to good use and seconded by the vet we saw today. I'll be continuing the warm compresses and use of the regular strength polysporin for the next week or so at least, if things aren't obviously healed by then I was told to call and come pick up some more meds.

We had a long grooming session this afternoon after we got home, Jack really seemed to zone out for a while, and I was happy to be able to comfort him a little. He also has the benefit of a gorgeous shiny coat free of matts and tangles ^_^

~Katie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Oh that's great news! I was wondering how he was doing. You did a great job taking care of him, he's lucky to have you as his human.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Easiest way to give my dog their pills that I've found, is to go out and buy a can of wet dog food. Stick it in the fridge so the consistency is more firm. Take a spoonful, stick the pills inside, and my dogs usually swallow it whole.

I'm glad he's going well! ^_^


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*



Immortalia said:


> Easiest way to give my dog their pills that I've found, is to go out and buy a can of wet dog food. Stick it in the fridge so the consistency is more firm. Take a spoonful, stick the pills inside, and my dogs usually swallow it whole.
> 
> I'm glad he's going well! ^_^


You can also do the same thing with peanut butter, but not too much because they will try to chew it. I'm so glad he's doing better now!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Yay! Glad he's doing better!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Great news, glad he's feeling better


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

I have discovered Jack's secret weakness.... all beef hotdogs. I can cut one into 3 sections and warm them up as needed, and poke one pill into each one and he gobbles them up!

I actually have to wash my hands twice after feeding them to him or he follows me around slurping my hands b/c I still smell like I have one on me ^_^

Couldn't believe myself, but I got all excited today to see that the steps I've been taking to improve his diet are paying off in the form of firmer, less frequent stools. My husband just shook his head as I babble about poo. >_>

The vet said Jack was a rare kind of German Shepard, even here in Germany.... are long-haired GSD's rare? We won't be breeding him as we have no idea of his lineage, and are probably getting him fixed early next year, but it would tickle me to know one way or the other.

I'll post a picture of him after I take one!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Sounds like he's feeling better already! Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Long coated shepherds are normally destroyed at birth as they are very undesirable in a breeding program.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Help! -- Doggy Question*

Wow....destroyed at birth? Poor things... I can understand the trait being undesirable, but it doesn't pose health risks to have a longer coat so I can't see destroying an animal over it. Meh.

Here are some pictures of my overgrown lap dog:

[attachment=1:35zw66i8]IMG_2986_s.jpg[/attachment:35zw66i8]

[attachment=0:35zw66i8]IMG_2988_s.jpg[/attachment:35zw66i8]

He's such a lover, started trying to play today. ^_^ I'm really seeing a change in his personality. He follows me everywhere in the house and outside of it if I can take him with me (Germans are much more accepting of animals in a public setting such as shopping or dining is why I mention it) and has made my husband totally jealous and saying I steal all the animals' affections (Charley, my hedgie, was originally intended to be his pet).

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------

